# Where are you going on hols?



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The holiday season is upon us again. 8)
British weather is back to normal - rain again. 
Kids have finished school and are bored already!! :

So it time to pack our bikinis, thongs and suncream and head for the sun.

We are driving down to Biarittz for 4 weeks of surfing (male family members) and serious decorative sunbathing (female family members).

Where are you going this year?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Already been to Goa in March.....

Would like to get away for a quickie week diving or something if I can, but maybe just a few "weekends away"......


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just got back from 10 days in Dubai & had a bloomin fabulous time. Heard that you lot have been having a heatwave (sniggers at the thought of 5 consecutive warm days being classified as a heatwave nowadays 8))

Had 10 days of of unbroken sunshine, with temps topping out at around 120 degrees 8) (cooled to a more comfortable 95 degrees overnight )

What a great place Dubai is & i was amazed at how almost perfect the level of service is in the major hotels & shops. Very friendly people.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> What a great place Dubai is & i was amazed at how almost perfect the level of service is in the major hotels & shops. Very friendly people.


Very jealous, really would like to go to Dubai? How was the shopping? 
Makes France seem really provincial but when you have young kids......


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Very jealous, really would like to go to Dubai? How was the shopping?
> Makes France seem really provincial but when you have young kids......


Paula:

The shopping is excellent, as the choice of large malls is extensive. Most of the major designers (DKNY, Armani, Guess, Diesel etc.) have stores in these malls. The one comment i would make, is have a very good rummage around, some of the better deals require keen shopping & good haggling skills.

Electronics appear very good value (i hope ) along with the usual gold & gemstone bargains at the Gold Souk.

I'll defo go again, but would probably pick a slightly cooler time to re-visit. March, April, Oct & Nov appear the best times to visit. I can't rate the place high enough. The only thing that lets the overall appearance of Dubai down right now, is the construction. They are building almost everywhere at the moment.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Paula we are driving down to the South of France aswell in 2 weeks for 17 days. When are you going? We might bump into you .


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

We are camping close to Moliets plage, just north of Biarittz. Will you be in TT? We will be in hubbys Discovery. See you there in the bar!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We are going to Messenges which is the Gasgony region so a little bit further up from you but still south and near spain . Biarritz is an hour and half's drive for us but a nice drive . We are going with Keycamp in one of their big mobile home thingys as we have two little boys .


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Had 11 days in Iceland to coincide with summer solstice. You know, midnight sun etc..etc

Fabulous country and well worth a visit, but only saw one TT, and that was a convertible, whilst I wqas up there.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Heading to Portugal in a month's time. We'll be going past but not stopping (aiming for Bilbao that night). It's a nice town though. Been before. Windy though.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paula, how do you manage to get 4 weeks of holidays at one go? What about work commitments?

Vagman, is is true that the women in Iceland look loke supermodels? This is what Jeremy Clarkson was saying once at Sunday Times. But what did you think?

I will be going to sunny Greece for two weeks in one one month. I would really love to go to Dubai as well. So another time.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

La Gomera for the first week and Tenerife (Los Silencios) for the second week - and we are stting off in 5 hours time... Yippee

I agree with the Dubai comments - great place, but very expensive in the Gold Souk - cost me about Â£2400.

Mind you I did get the stuff valued back here for Â£6000.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Paula, how do you manage to get 4 weeks of holidays at one go? What about work commitments?


Vlastan,
Both myself & hubby are university lecturers. We can't take any leave during term time so we have our time off during holidays, hence 4 weeks sur le continent!! ;D


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Just back from a cruise around the Baltic.....fell in love with Finland!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Just back from 2 weeks in Marbella, Spain (again!)

Thinking of nipping back out for a long weekend in August to surprise my parents but not sure how busy the flights are!

cheers

James


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Had 2 weeks in Tanzania and 2 weeks in Botswana this year...

A week in Northumberland should finish me off for the year!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

No one going to Ibiza this year then ??!?!?


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Two weeks in a villa in Corfu - only 131 hours 'til check-in - not that I'm counting ;D The kids become water babies for two weeks of the year, and we just barbecue ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

2 * 1 week in Peniscola.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> 2 * 1 week in Peniscola.


Mike,
Where is PenisCola?  
Some special place for you men sponsored by Pepsicola??!!
Taking Mrs B too?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Mike,
> Where is PenisCola? Â
> Some special place for you men sponsored by Pepsicola??!!
> Taking Mrs B too?


A nice beach resort 2 hours south of Barcelona (not many Brits Â ) Love it!


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

What is it with holidays, anyway?

All you do is end up in some godforsaken hole full of your own personal nightmares, with no chance of escape, at an exorbitant cost and inconvenience. And then when you return to work to face hundreds of e-mails, all marked very urgent, you have to pretend that it was the most fantastic experience you ever had.

I take my holiday in the office when all the other braindeads leave and let me get on with what I have to do.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I take my holiday in the office when all the other braindeads leave and let me get on with what I have to do.


Oh dear!! There is more to life than work you know


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What is it with holidays, anyway?
> 
> All you do is end up in some godforsaken hole full of your own personal nightmares, with no chance of escape, at an exorbitant cost and inconvenience. And then when you return to work to face hundreds of e-mails, all marked very urgent, you have to pretend that it was the most fantastic experience you ever had.
> 
> I take my holiday in the office when all the other braindeads leave and let me get on with what I have to do.


So when you take your holiday allowance you still go to the office then?

When you come back from your holiday you don't have to dive in and deal with all the mails!! They can go and fuck themselves. Also you should make sure your leave an automatic notification that you are going on holiday and when you return AND delegate someone to deal with urgent mails!!

If you do careful planning you TOO can enjoy a nice break!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I usually take my car on holiday, either the TT or a rental. Get bored, leave. Get pissed off, leave.
Just book hotels for the 1st night, and the weekends, and you're sorted.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Vagman, is is true that the women in Iceland look loke supermodels? This is what Jeremy Clarkson was saying once at Sunday Times. But what did you think?


Blonde and beautiful. 

Never mind the scenery, it's worth going just for an ogle.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Blonde and beautiful.
> 
> Never mind the scenery, it's worth going just for an ogle.  Â  Â


I should go then!!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> I should go then!! Â


If you like ogling, then .....yes ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Lots of fuel for the wank tank.

Or is that too rude for offtop?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Lots of fuel for the wank tank.
> 
> Or is that too rude for offtop?


Speak Greek man!! What are you on? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nooooooooo speak english then us english girlies can understand ;D


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Barcelona in march and lagos in August cos it is cheap and accomodation and clubs are free.

Saving for 2 weeks barbados next Easter hence cheap breaks.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Went to Whistler for ten days in March and Puerto Banus for seven in June.

Hoping to get a long weekend in New York before the end of the year though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Had 2 weeks in Tanzania and 2 weeks in Botswana this year...
> 
> A week in Northumberland should finish me off for the year!


Paul - whereabouts in Northumberland are you going?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Just got back from Norway coastal voyage into the artic circle, mid-night sun 8)

V.v.v.v expensive for eating and drinking.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Paul - whereabouts in Northumberland are you going?


Right to the top in the hills between Wooler and Coldstream. About 3 miles from the border... Lovely


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Been to Wooler many a time.

Driving up in the VX then?


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Missed out on a last minute fly drive to Hawaii (probably not in a TTR) .....

have ended up with two weeks in Magaluf leaving tomorrow...

what?! stop turning your noses up....!


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> What is it with holidays, anyway?
> 
> All you do is end up in some godforsaken hole full of your own personal nightmares, with no chance of escape, at an exorbitant cost and inconvenience. And then when you return to work to face hundreds of e-mails, all marked very urgent, you have to pretend that it was the most fantastic experience you ever had.
> 
> I take my holiday in the office when all the other braindeads leave and let me get on with what I have to do.


Work to Live NOT live to work......


----------

